
Cisco Entering Tablet Market with Android-Based Device - Concours
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2010/06/cisco-entering-tablet-market.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
callmeed
Does "aimed at the enterprise" == overpriced ?

------
stretchwithme
comes with a command line so you can configure your router :-)

